# What kind of helmet do you use?



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey people

Im lookin at what kind of helmets you use, and why you bought them because I'm not sure if I've gone for the right thing: 
I have a 2005 Giro Mad Max 2 - Its a super sweet helmet and the build is very good, same with the protection, but the only thing is it looks way bigger than any other helmets...the back of it really sticks out which i dont like. Even on the smallest size, the outer shell is the same.
Well, I could say I dont really care what it looks like, but I kinda don't want the crp ripped out of me because I have a big head (lol). But, if there are heaps of you out there who have one and think it looks fine I'll keep mine. At least it will stop my face being united with a boulder  

Oh and I've also fallen in love with the 2006 helmets from bell they are really sweet colours, so that is another reason I'm not happy with mine.

I really dont know what I should do. Help me!


----------



## papawheeliedon (Jan 20, 2004)

*661 FF - Prime skate-style*

Any of these helmets that come in size L slash XL are actually size L. The helmets that come with different padding for different noggins are all too small. My 661 just barely is large enough but I can highly reccomend it! Actually I'm fixin to go put it on and roll out.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

right now i just ride one of the cheaper Bell fullfaces from supergo. i have a big head and it fits well...im maybe going to get a TLD lid at some point


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

these...


----------



## QCRage (Dec 30, 2005)

I dunno, I kinda think the Mad Max looks ok. That said, I wear Bell helmets because they seem to fit my pin-head better than Giro. I have Bell Bellistic full face (Wade wears one, gotta be cool  ), X-rays for XC and a Faction skid-lid for urban.


----------



## Aggrorider (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got one of these on order


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

661 launch, love it. DOT and SNELL aproved so i always feel safe in it, super comfy, washable liner which is awsome, feels a bit heavy when in my hands but once im on the trial it feels just as light as riden with a dirt lid, but with all that saftey so i know im covered, really awsome helmet...

heres some pics of me wearing it...

my helmet in the back, some friends helmets also....

meep


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

I just picked up a Troy Lee D2 and it's the nicest full face helmet I've tried on yet. I looked at the Mad Max helmets but the Giro's don't fit my head right. I also looked at the Bellistic helmets, but seemed to fit between the medium and large sizes, they're way sweet for the price. Don't worry too much about the looks of the helmet, they look cool, but as long as it fits, it'll serve it's purpose.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

The 661 Strike Helmet...
This baby is so nice and so light...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

scabrider said:


> these...


Get a lighter helmet, you wont break as many bones trying to hold your head up


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

Cheerz for the info guys - I think I've fallen in love with these beauties below... 
I can return my Mad Max 2 - it's in perfect condition, never been ridden, so I'll get a full refund with which I'll get one of the bell's. 

Cheers


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> The 661 Strike Helmet...
> This baby is so nice and so light...


yep strike it rich..........661


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Ahem....


----------



## AltitudeDude (Jun 22, 2005)

I dont know...the Specialized Deviant is pretty sweet...  But the Bell looks nice as well.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

D2s rock the shiat...


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*Remedy*


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

661 full bravo carbon...... but im gonnas get a crash replacement and try to get a newer model. otherwise im gonna go for the tld!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Full-face is a Specialized Deviant. XC/hot weather helmet is a Giro E2. DJ lid is a Bell something.

Check it out. Pictures of the cat and my new helmet.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

I recently went through the same Q&A here and over at Ridemonkey.

Check this thread here on MTBR:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=160946

And this one over at Ridemonkey:
https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142529

There was alot of good info in both of those threads. Anyway, I ended up going with a TLD Lamson SE moto helmet. Weighs the same as the Mad MaxII and is WAY more comfortable.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

i was considering all of these helmets until i read a post by a guy that runs RACE technolgies on dropmachine. apparentl the helmet standards of the specialzed deviant, bell bellistic, giro remedy ect are all under the cpsc ir astm or csc i think thye are called whihc means they only have to protect your noggins for impacts at a speed of 30km/hr.... now lets see when was the last time u went down a hill that slow? DOT helmets are safer because they are designed to withstand greater impacts and motocross helmets seem to be the way to go, such as the Troy lee SE helmet a mtb/moto lid which meets or exceeds dot standards...

remmber how much is a moto lid, a nice one around like 300-600 right? how much is neck surgery or a life time in a wheelchair... millions

spend the cash and get the right one and try on as many as possible you would be surprised which ones fit better and remmber that everyones head is a differnt shape!!!


----------



## Paper Tiger (Jan 20, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Full-face is a Specialized Deviant. XC/hot weather helmet is a Giro E2. DJ lid is a Bell something.
> 
> Check it out. Pictures of the cat and my new helmet.


How do you like Specialized Deviant? Is it comfortable? Does it breathe well? I was thinking about picking one up.


----------



## Spero (Apr 6, 2005)

Just have my 'ol T-55 that serves me right. 

I really don't care about the look - you can always paint...just make sure the paint won't compromise the shell.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

*Here you go*

Here they are in the order I purchased them.

Out of all three of them I like the Devaint Carbon, becuase it's lighter than the 661 and has super ventilation.


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a Fox V3 Whitewall.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Paper Tiger said:


> How do you like Specialized Deviant? Is it comfortable? Does it breathe well? I was thinking about picking one up.


It is very comfortable. It's generously padded, and the fit system really helps keep it where you want it to be. Breathability was my main concern when I was looking at this helmet. I didn't want to make a mistake and buy an oven like I did with my old Bell. It's still kindof cold out, and it's definitely not making my head any warmer. I wore it around for the shop while working for like an hour yesterday and didn't feel like it was too warm or too heavy. I did get a lot of things thrown at my head though.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

NorcoRider said:


> I have a Fox V3 Whitewall.


That's an attractive helmet, it probably matches my bike better than my Deviant. But my Deviant is really comfy.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

norco riders got the right idea... a DOT helmet with good ventilation..... i think that safety should come before weight and ventilation anyday...


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

That Fox was a close second for me, but I found a better deal on the TLD. Good choice none-the-less.

Now as far as the Deviant goes, a buddy of mine bought one and I had the chance to check it out and try it on. NO THANKS!! Glorified XC helmet as far as I'm concerned. The chin straps come in too far back on the jaw line leaving you vulnerable to it rotating backwards exposing your chin/jaw. Sorry man, after my 3rd serious concussion, I've realized the ONLY thing that matters is how well the thing will protect my head. We spend how much on a fork and all the other bling sh*t we buy? and then b*itch about a helmet that costs more that $100? Damn, our priorities are hella backwards....


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Surfinguru said:



> That Fox was a close second for me, but I found a better deal on the TLD. Good choice none-the-less.
> 
> Now as far as the Deviant goes, a buddy of mine bought one and I had the chance to check it out and try it on. NO THANKS!! Glorified XC helmet as far as I'm concerned. The chin straps come in too far back on the jaw line leaving you vulnerable to it rotating backwards exposing your chin/jaw. Sorry man, after my 3rd serious concussion, I've realized the ONLY thing that matters is how well the thing will protect my head. We spend how much on a fork and all the other bling sh*t we buy? and then b*itch about a helmet that costs more that $100? Damn, our priorities are hella backwards....


I completely agree. That is exactly what I think about the Deviant. Definitely not for serious DH/FR purposes. I would classify it as something in the class of a Giro Switchblade when they still made that. Something for an all mountain guy who wanted a bit more protection.

I think I'm going to get a 661 Hurricane Flight or something.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Got this one thrown in with the bike from LBS... So far it seems ok, has a really good fit and Ilike the Matte black finish.
Sorry about the pic, its flashplayer site and had to print screen and paste to get a pic.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

finchy said:


> i was considering all of these helmets until i read a post by a guy that runs RACE technolgies on dropmachine. apparentl the helmet standards of the specialzed deviant, bell bellistic, giro remedy ect are all under the cpsc ir astm or csc i think thye are called whihc means they only have to protect your noggins for impacts at a speed of 30km/hr.... now lets see when was the last time u went down a hill that slow? DOT helmets are safer because they are designed to withstand greater impacts and motocross helmets seem to be the way to go, such as the Troy lee SE helmet a mtb/moto lid which meets or exceeds dot standards...
> 
> remmber how much is a moto lid, a nice one around like 300-600 right? how much is neck surgery or a life time in a wheelchair... millions
> 
> spend the cash and get the right one and try on as many as possible you would be surprised which ones fit better and remmber that everyones head is a differnt shape!!!


AGREED !!! 
Get a MX helmet bro. They really are only slightly heavier but they are way more comfortable and more important, will actually save your dome in a serious crash. MTB specific helmet's will NOT...and that false sense of security will have you wearing a diaper and gettin spoon fead for the rest of your life.

Check Ebay...you can find Fox's and Troy Lee's around $200 bucks all the time.


----------



## jimi1114 (Jun 27, 2005)

*You're right*



Surfinguru said:


> That Fox was a close second for me, but I found a better deal on the TLD. Good choice none-the-less.
> 
> Now as far as the Deviant goes, a buddy of mine bought one and I had the chance to check it out and try it on. NO THANKS!! Glorified XC helmet as far as I'm concerned. The chin straps come in too far back on the jaw line leaving you vulnerable to it rotating backwards exposing your chin/jaw. Sorry man, after my 3rd serious concussion, I've realized the ONLY thing that matters is how well the thing will protect my head. We spend how much on a fork and all the other bling sh*t we buy? and then b*itch about a helmet that costs more that $100? Damn, our priorities are hella backwards....


I have the Deviant as well. Good helmet for the slower tech/aggressive trail riding but not any kind of aggressive FR or DH. I like the helmet because it provides a level of protection for me as I am starting to do a little more FR (small stuff) and it works well for that with out getting supper hot. For any kind of DH I have a TLD SE moto (DOT) helmet. Coming from the moto world and having a concussion I agree 100% with you when it comes to buying the best and most you can for protective gear.


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

Plenty of people wear the Mad Max, it is a fine helmet. If you think that is big, compare it to the moto helmets these guys are talking about (which are NOT the best solution for most riders, despite what some people on this post would have you believe).



grahamjtriggs said:


> Hey people
> Oh and I've also fallen in love with the 2006 helmets from bell they are really sweet colours, so that is another reason I'm not happy with mine.


Sounds like this is the real reason you want a new helmet. If you've got the $$ and want it, then get it. Nothing wrong with your current helmet, though.


----------



## urbanmtb87 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've got the olive green 2006 Bell bellistic full face for gnarly stuff and wear the Bell xray for xc. Both are great. I'm a Bell fan. The Bellistic is actually relatively light too.


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

*TLD rocks*

 hi, i've had some pretty bad crashes both with a dh helmet and a mx helmet and i really really value a lot the extra mx protection. now i have the TLD SE Wardy in candy blue...great helmet, light and ventilated and look awsome.


----------



## Mr. Mackie (Feb 18, 2004)

*i use...*

a knucklebone holeshot...it's pretty comfy...pretty ventilated...i like it...

a word of warning (I think?) about the pryme full faces if anyone still has them... I hugely cracked mine falling off the teeter totter at Sandhill once...granted it was 4 feet straight down onto my head and a separated shoulder, it wasn't any kind of high speed impact or anything too hard of an crash...I don't know if it was supposed to crack that easy but I never bought another one.


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

giro switchblade....well...i know i had that one but thanks to it i don t remember what happened...lol...nah seriously, was unconcious for like 3 hours and had no idea who the phuck i was for 3 days, major headaches for 3 weeks...so right, then i went for the madmax and had more one more accident, not as bad as with the switchblade but still bad enough to make me search for something better, so in the end i bought a fox mx helmet, and today i really value mx helmets, and last year i got my TLD i posted somewhere in here, and it s awsome!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

This one - feels safe !


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

I am down with the added protection of the Moto helmet. So here is my 661 Launch.


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

these.


----------



## TheFox88 (Sep 28, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Ahem....


Exact same color as mine. Deviant, medium. I likes it, but i've never used another, so can't really compare.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

finchy said:


> norco riders got the right idea... a DOT helmet with good ventilation..... i think that safety should come before weight and ventilation anyday...


While saftey does come first, logic should come somewhere in that package. I don't see my personal need for a DOT or SNELL approved helmet. It'll vary personally, and I don't think its fair to say everyone should get one. I find my CPSC certified Deviant to be protective enough.

And no, I don't have a "$130 dollar head" I just don't see the need for a DOT or Snell approved helmet. Its a big arguement, but its really mostly about the rider.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Dardevil TLD D2 Carbon from www.go-ride.com*

thats my baby.....


----------

